# Bagseed growth buds,first attempt



## chezidek (Oct 12, 2006)

unfortunately i dont know their strain


----------



## chronicman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice BBud, how does it taste


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Killer bud shots vale46. Man those buds almost look like they have a redish purple tint. Damn that looks good man.  *


----------



## chezidek (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Man!  Yes, on the last 3 pics You can see my smallest plant, she has purple buds!! now drying 

i dont know taste and smell is the same thing? my english is weak,sorry for that 
purple plant has strange flavour,but on first 3 pic the buds harvested from my biggest girl she had sativa-style leaves,and the whole house smells by that, typical skunk flavour mixed with sweet & fruity flavour  i like that 

i have one plant still flowering,she smells like a lemon!!! i'll upload pics when harvested.. i'm happy for i've a lot of weed but i felt bad when cut them down.. i must grow new babies because i came to like them


----------



## dream grower (Oct 12, 2006)

Hell, Who cares what strain they are!! hehe. M G Man! Look at those buds!! Well Done! Give em a name and get smokin!! Dude, I'm startin to mumble to my self. I think those pics broke somthin in my brain.  Too much killer weed!! Again, GREAT JOB! I know what you mean about cuttin em down.


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 12, 2006)

those look incredible very nice


----------



## chezidek (Oct 12, 2006)

You are right  thx for reassuring replies   All of dem going to be burned  I'll test them separately and give them name when I'm stoned       Hope Everyone to get similar buds only or better


----------



## chezidek (Oct 18, 2006)

some freshly harvested buds sorry for pic quality


----------



## dream grower (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Man, those look awesome!  Let us know how it smokes...   time to do it again


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

*Looking good vale46. Did you harvest all your plants? Like dream grower said be sure to give us a smoke report. Great job vale46.  *


----------



## chezidek (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Guys ! 
i 'm smoking my first buds who are dry by now,they give me a pleasant,soothing high ,this is not a smoke whereby you sink in yourself,thats why i like it taste is good too ,dont scrape,and needn't take much in one cig to feel good,satisfied about that

TBG: yes, She was my last plant who smells like lemon,very excited about her effect  

tomorrow i'll test my purple buds ,hmm  i go to sleep now good night!hope You are stoned well


----------



## chezidek (Oct 20, 2006)

here's some dried photos

http://vale46.freehostspace.com/bud.jpg
http://vale46.freehostspace.com/bud2.jpg
http://vale46.freehostspace.com/bud3.jpg


----------



## dream grower (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow!  trich city! great pics, man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2006)

*Wow man that looks great and i bet it smokes even better. Nice shots vale46. *


----------



## chezidek (Oct 20, 2006)

hey Guys we'll start burn it soon, so come and try it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

vale46 said:
			
		

> hey Guys we'll start burn it soon, so come and try it


*I'm here and ready to smoke so fire it up vale46.   Got any new dry bud shots you can share with us?  *


----------



## chezidek (Nov 1, 2006)

hey Man! no new shots but i 'll take some tomorrow ! they are pressed now but they're nice anyway


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Dec 13, 2006)

Vale, you're awsome. these seeds came from your bag? is that correct?

If I did not have 2 young boys in the home i would most likly be growing all the time.


----------



## BUDdyHolly (Dec 13, 2006)

they are only 10 and 13 so. . .


----------

